# Yamaha PA - PCB Issue



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Just a question about a PA system I'm considering buying.

I can get a pair of Yamaha Club V 15s and an EMX5014C mixer for a very reasonable price (~40% of new value), but the only issue is that the mixer has a cracked PCB for the stereo out section, so the stereo outs and the graphic EQ don't work. Otherwise, all the channels and the amps work.

Is this something that can be easily/cheaply repaired, and would using the mixer without fixing it cause any damage? The owner says the damage happened when it was almost new, and it has been running fine since.

Thanks.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not sure about the board repair but remember that they are hard to get apart to work on them so that will eat up some tech dollars right there. 

Lots of gear around ... how cheap ?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

$800 for everything. I wouldn't mind putting $100 into it, but once I hit $1000, I could get new gear -- all I really need is a pair of 12s and a small powered mixer, really.


----------



## Esoterik (Dec 18, 2006)

Depending on the exact amount of damage, it may be fixable. 

But, generally, I wouldn't buy anything with damage to the PCB. It isn't usually very easy to fix PCB damage or issues.

Now, if we are talking about a trace or a pad that ripped out of the board, usually you can just solder some wire or something to re-connect the circuit. 

My opinion: steer clear.


----------

